# A-Levels Students For MCAT Prep



## imiimmad (Nov 12, 2016)

*H*ello, everyone.
I am new to this forum and after reading many threads here, I am finally deciding to post a query of my own. I hope all of you are helpful and guiding towards me.
Being an A-Levels student, I would like to know which books to use for my MCAT preperation. People generally say "Use the FSc books", but what exactlt do they mean?
1. Do they mean the Federal Board FSc books or the Punjab Board FSc books?
2. What test series books of MCAT to use? By that I mean the Ilmi Series, Sana Objective series, Dogar Series ... etc
3. Being from A-Levels background, do I have an edge over FSc students somehow. I know the odds are known to not be in my favour but on a very minute scale ...

Thank you guys a lot for reading this!


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

imiimmad said:


> *H*ello, everyone.
> I am new to this forum and after reading many threads here, I am finally deciding to post a query of my own. I hope all of you are helpful and guiding towards me.
> Being an A-Levels student, I would like to know which books to use for my MCAT preperation. People generally say "Use the FSc books", but what exactlt do they mean?
> 1. Do they mean the Federal Board FSc books or the Punjab Board FSc books?
> ...


Heyy! I did A levels and I'm a repeater this year. My first attempt at MCAT sucked because there is tonnes to learn and not enough time. You just have to cram and cram and manage it well. Use Punjab Textbook Board books. Also, get KIPS entry test kit for the latest year, they sell those. They are helpful because there are lots of MCQs. Also, don't join an academy 2 months be for mcat. Just cram during that time. You'll see most of the questions from biology are lines from the books. EVEN PHYSICS! Umm, as an A levels kid you do have an understanding and can deal with some questions like numerical if your physics is strong. But basically, unless you have the fsc books on you'd fingertips you're at a loss. I improved my score by 10% just by cramming. I used to make flashcards and notes. And revised them daily. I practised MCQs from the KIPS books. Also, I did MCQs from past papers. And most importantly time yourself. Time is of the essence in MCAT. You can't afford to lose it! Chemistry is all cramming. Learn all the facts and figures. I suggest if you haven't ever joined any academy, visit STARS or KIPS and they'll help you get a basic idea of things. For me? I learn best myself. But I needed tips so i attended KIPS for a while. Didn't go well though  don't be depressed if KIPS discourages you, it's what they do to A level kids. best of luck. If you have any queries you can inbox me, I'd be glad to help :')


----------



## imiimmad (Nov 12, 2016)

Oh, great to hear from a fellow A-Level student in the midst. 
So, what are your plans for the prep? Any pointers to be noted.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

imiimmad said:


> Oh, great to hear from a fellow A-Level student in the midst.
> So, what are your plans for the prep? Any pointers to be noted.


Haha no. I WAS a repeater this year. Now I'm waiting for admissions. I did A levels in 2015. But it was terrible while it lasted xD All I did that improved my score was learn the fsc Punjab board books. I learnt every word. Every nook of the book. You should do the diagrams and the descriptions below and also every fact and figure. Do some important and prominent scientists too. This year the paper was really easy, so the merit shot like a rocket. Practise physics numericals. I suggest you join an academy like KIPS or STAR. Something's aren't in the books or past papers that only they can teach and help you with. Take the 2 month past paper session, but it will be hard to cram and learn daily. So if you're a repeater join the repeaters session which starts inn January. Otherwise, learn daily, make a schedule and flashcards and get the tips from KIPS/ STAR. Best of luck. I'm sure you will ace it this year iA. Best of luck :3


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

imiimmad said:


> *H*ello, everyone.
> I am new to this forum and after reading many threads here, I am finally deciding to post a query of my own. I hope all of you are helpful and guiding towards me.
> Being an A-Levels student, I would like to know which books to use for my MCAT preperation. People generally say "Use the FSc books", but what exactlt do they mean?
> 1. Do they mean the Federal Board FSc books or the Punjab Board FSc books?
> ...


Let's give it to you straight:
No you don't have any advantage over the other guys. They are superior on this ground. Cram those books as if your life depends on it. Seriously, don't waste time here when you are preparing, just don't care for the internet or anything. Just cram, cram, cram (substitute 'Work' with 'Cram' in the you-probably-have-heard-it song) and make it your life's motto. 

Prepare primarily through Punjab TextBook Board. 
And yes, grab that KIPS bundle. 

And don't get disheartened. Yes, you are more understanding based and our exams are tougher than FSc, but without doing this, we have nothing. 


So, Welcome to the Biased Education Ministry of Pakistan and don't forget to cram!


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

That came out more intimidating than I intended:joy:


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

The main thing to do is to keep your cool. I lost my head several times in between when it all became too much. But always fight through. IA you'll make it. 
And if you don't get anything and many things will be opposite to A levels just accept and cram and do as the book says. Don't rebel. I did the first time and it sucked  also, go according to syllabus but do go out a little. They won't ask you out of course organic questions but you never know so cramm alllll reactions no matter what the syllabus says. Same for biology. Do every thing!


----------



## imiimmad (Nov 12, 2016)

Oh, sorry to hear you couldn't make it. I really hope you do the next time.
Thanks for the reply. It really is helpful, especially what you said about not missing a detail in any scrap of the book.
Considering how MCAT syllabus is more precise than the contents of the book (Here I'm referring to Bio syllabus), do you think I should only stick to the syllabus or give other the chapters that aren't included a read also?
Thanks a gazillion.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh, sounds great.
You might scorn me for saying this but if it is just cramming then why doesn't everyone make it through? I get that there is immense pressure, and the fact that we are completely oblivious to the syllabus, but still isn't this question a bit valid. Sorry, my curiousity is getting the better of me. I think some conceptual questions are included in the MCAT as well, to make it harder but oh well ... I'd find out when I appear this year. Thanks for reading this anyhow.
And do you think attending KIPS a really mandatory thing? What if I could obain the photographs of their Test Series and all? Wouldn't that be sufficient enough?
Again, thank you really much.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

imiimmad said:


> Oh, sorry to hear you couldn't make it. I really hope you do the next time.
> Thanks for the reply. It really is helpful, especially what you said about not missing a detail in any scrap of the book.
> Considering how MCAT syllabus is more precise than the contents of the book (Here I'm referring to Bio syllabus), do you think I should only stick to the syllabus or give other the chapters that aren't included a read also?
> Thanks a gazillion.
> ...



Actually you are very right to ask. 
First, touch all chapters. The test is very stupidly made. 
Secondly, because not many research like you beforehand. We have our hands full of our board papers already.


----------

